# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin giúp đỡ: Các trục di chuyển bị trễ khi sử dụng bob mach3

## tvn24680

Chào các bác
Em mới mua cái bob mach3 loại này:

Đã kết nối và mọi thứ chạy bình thường, duy nhất có 1 vấn đề là các trục di chuyển luôn bị trễ vài giây so với phần mềm điều khiển
Bác nào biết nguyên nhân tại sao và cách khắc phục chỉ giúp em với
Em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các bác
> Em mới mua cái bob mach3 loại này:
> 
> Đã kết nối và mọi thứ chạy bình thường, duy nhất có 1 vấn đề là các trục di chuyển luôn bị trễ vài giây so với phần mềm điều khiển
> Bác nào biết nguyên nhân tại sao và cách khắc phục chỉ giúp em với
> Em cảm ơn nhiều


đó là tính năng khuyến mãi của dùng hw ngoài nhé. giảm đi bằng cách giảm buffer, nhưng sẽ có rủi ro đang  chạy ngừng lại suy nghĩ 1 lúc rồi chạy tiếp

----------


## hminhtq

Cái Bob này e thấy mắc tiền thế mà trễ vài giây thì có mà tôi cụ thử kiểm ỷa lại cái máy tính chưa

----------

